# Komplette Spalte einer MySQL Datenbank ausgeben



## illpsycholli (5. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein Problem. Ich möchte eine komplette Spate einer DB auslesen. Undzwar benötige ich dies, da ich in einem Poll die IP mit speichere. Dann überprüfe ich, ob die IP des Voters schon in der DB vorhanden ist, nur da ist das Problem. Ich kann immer nur die IP einer Spalte auslesen! WIe kann ich es machen, dass diese IP mit dr kompletten Spalte verglichen wird?


----------



## KristophS (5. November 2004)

Wie sieht denn dein Query aus, und vor allem die Weiterverarbeitung.
Du solltest es in einer Schleife  spaltenweise durchgehen.


----------



## Radhad (5. November 2004)

```
SELECT spaltenname
FROM tabelle;
```


Dann bekommst du eine Spalte angezeigt. Du kannst auch mehrere Spalten anzeigen lassen, musst diese aber mit einem Komma trennen.


```
SELECT spaltenname1, spaltenname2, spaltenname5
FROM tabelle;
```


----------



## illpsycholli (6. November 2004)

hmm ich glaub ich hab mich etwas dumm ausgedrückt..
ich wollte nicht mehrere spalten ausgeben, sondern alle daten die in einer spalte stehen.. (wenn des überhaupt ne spalte ist^^) 
Also eín User kreuzt etwas in einem Poll an, klickt auf OK und dann wird in der datenbank dir ID um eins erhöht. bei jeder ID wird die antwort festgehalten und die IP des Users! Und nun möchte ich, um mehrfachabstimmungen an einem Tag zu vermeiden, die IP des Users vorher mti allen bereits eingetragenen vergleichen. wenn seine schon vorhanden ist, soll eine fehlermeldung kommen, wenn nicht dann soll der User abstimmen dürfen. 
Und mein Problem ist das auslesen von allen Daten der Spalte. Um eine auszulesen kann man ja mysql_result nehmen, aber wie gesagt, da wird nur eine Information ausgelesen...

Mein Code:


```
<?
include ("config.inc.php");
  $sql = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM `hp_poll` ORDER BY ID DESC");
  $sql3 = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM `hp_poll_inhalt`");
  $question = @mysql_result($sql3,0,'question');
  $answer1 =  @mysql_result($sql3,0,'answer1');
  $answer2 =  @mysql_result($sql3,0,'answer2');
  $answer3 =  @mysql_result($sql3,0,'answer3');
  $answer4 =  @mysql_result($sql3,0,'answer4');

	 if (isset($auswahl))
		{
		 while($ligne = mysql_fetch_object($sql))
		 {
		  if ($ligne->IP == $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'])
	   {
	   echo "Sie haben ihre Stimme bereits abgegeben!";
		  }
		  else
		  {

			$new_id = @mysql_result($sql,0,'ID')+1;
			$sql2 = mysql_query("INSERT INTO `hp_poll` VALUES ('".$new_id."','".$auswahl."','".$_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']."')");
			echo "Ihr Vote wurde gewertet!";
		  }
		 }
		}
		else
		{
		 echo '<form name="form1" method="post" action="">
				 <table width="201" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
				   <tr>
					 <td colspan="2"><div align="center">'.$question.'</div></td>
				   </tr>
				   <tr>
					 <td width="92">'.$answer1.'</td>
					 <td width="109"><input type="radio" name="auswahl" value="1"></td>
				   </tr>
				   <tr>
					 <td>'.$answer2.'</td>
					 <td><input type="radio" name="auswahl" value="2"></td>
				   </tr>
				   <tr>
					 <td>'.$answer3.'</td>
					 <td><input type="radio" name="auswahl" value="3"></td>
				   </tr>
				   <tr>
					 <td>'.$answer4.'</td>
					 <td><input type="radio" name="auswahl" value="4"></td>
				   </tr>
				   <tr>
					 <td colspan="2">	  <div align="center">
					   <input type="submit" name="Submit" value="Senden">

					   </div></td>
					 </tr>
				 </table>
				 </form>';
		}
?>
```
 
Der endet in einer Endlosschleife, ist also auch nicht das Wahre ^^


----------

